# jeffs sauce and rub questions



## kirschman (Sep 9, 2015)

Just got Jeffs sauce and rub recipe and have a question about making the sauce. He's not very detailed about cooking the sauce, what heat settings should i go with and how long? Also, I've got the naked rub and texas rub, which rub for is better suited for which meat.  I know its personal preference bet tell me what ya'll prefer each rub on.Thanks, Chris...


----------



## ohiojason (Sep 9, 2015)

For the sauce I just let it simmer for about 20 minutes.

For the original rub it is good on everything but it really shines on pork.

I don't have the Texas rub (bought the original recipe before it was available and have not tried to get it yet) but in Texas BBQ=beef so I have to assume that is its best use.


----------



## lemans (Sep 9, 2015)

Try to substitute mustard for ketchup. It's great!!


----------



## joe black (Sep 9, 2015)

I use the rib rub  and sauce on all pork.  As a braise for CSR's I use 2 parts of sauce with 1 part of honey and 1 part of apple juice.  When I make the sauce, I put everything together and whisk it.  Then I turn the heat on ML until it starts to bubble.  Then I turn it down to low and let it simmer for 15-20 minutes, stirring often.


----------



## jd huskerfan (Sep 10, 2015)

ohiojason said:


> For the sauce I just let it simmer for about 20 minutes.
> 
> For the original rub it is good on everything but it really shines on pork.
> 
> I don't have the Texas rub (bought the original recipe before it was available and have not tried to get it yet) but in Texas BBQ=beef so I have to assume that is its best use.


I too purchased the original recipe (Original Rub, Sauce, Smoking Basics eCourse) prior to the Texas Rub being released.  Is this something that I would need to purchase again to get the Texas Rub?  If I follow the link in my confirmation email, the Texas Rub is not available.  As the Original Rub & Sauce are great, I'd sure like to try the Texas Rub also.  I tried to Contact Jeff via the website, but haven't heard anything.

JD


----------



## muralboy (Sep 10, 2015)

I have all 3 recipes, but have only made the sauce.  Very good!  Can't wait to try the rubs.


----------



## davesfroggin (Sep 12, 2015)

So you can only buy his recipe or does he also sell the rub and/or sauce already made?


----------



## tropics (Sep 12, 2015)

DavesFroggin said:


> So you can only buy his recipe or does he also sell the rub and/or sauce already made?


He sells the recipe The money helps keep this site up and running.I have the recipes I did not make the sauce yet,the rub I use on everything.

Richie


----------



## food junkie (Sep 12, 2015)

If you e-mail Jeff, he will send you the Texas rub recipe.


----------



## davesfroggin (Sep 12, 2015)

tropics said:


> He sells the recipe The money helps keep this site up and running.I have the recipes I did not make the sauce yet,the rub I use on everything.
> Richie


 Gotcha. Thanks!


----------



## jd huskerfan (Oct 14, 2015)

food junkie said:


> If you e-mail Jeff, he will send you the Texas rub recipe.


I've attempted to contact Jeff via email twice, and Private Message once.  Haven't gotten a response.  Anyone know how to contact him?  As mentioned, I purchased to BBQ Sauce and Original Rub recipes a long time ago, but sure would like to try the Texas Rub.

JD


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 14, 2015)

Ill send him a text alerting him to the fact that your trying to get in touch with him.


----------



## jd huskerfan (Oct 15, 2015)

bmudd,

Thanks for helping out.  Jeff sent me an email last night.  Can't wait to try this rub.

JD


----------



## jherrera214 (Nov 9, 2015)

I just bought Jeff's rub recipe and my question is does the recipe get sent to me by email or regular mail?


----------



## jd huskerfan (Nov 9, 2015)

A link was sent via email for me.

BTW, both rubs and the sauce are great.


----------



## jherrera214 (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks. Shortly after i asked the question, the email came in with the recipe.


----------



## lemans (Nov 9, 2015)

Ya know smoking is about eliminating the variables . With Jeff's rub and sauce that's two items less you have to worry about !!


----------

